# Toothpick of some sort!



## Strider (Dec 27, 2016)

I decided not to work on any new projects without finishing the old ones. Some blades were laying around, wrapped in cloth, waiting to be repaired and to have a new life made for them. 
So I got my hands on a pre-ground flat file, with the blade measuring 6x 23x 180mm (OAL ~297 mm). Fun project. Nail tang construction (the handle would prove too thin if I went full tang) and no pins. 
Croatian briar wood bolster, birch bark spacers and black locust burl make the handle, and I've made this one chubby since I tend to make smaller handles. Black locust kicks ass LOL! CA + bog oak dust crack filaments. Since it is a file in question, the bolster fit was really good but the space between the teeth would collect dirt, so I made a "collar" made out of CA and bog oak dust. The handle should have been a bit longer but the end broke off, since it is a burl and had cracks of it's own. 
The tip is super sharp. I mean it! So, without further ado, my typical style thread (sorry guys! :D):

You see the deep gouges I had to sand out. 



Getting there...


My favorite part! And the most crucial one. Sometimes I wonder how come I still have my long hair!



It's been long since I've had such high results.



We got a new diamond penetrator. The geometry of the blade made it hard for me to measure, so i had to find any flat spots- such as the ricasso part. the tang is sloped and softer (since I held it with my tongs while quenching).


Cleaning carbon steel after HT can be a pain in the ass, so vinegar soak makes it a lot easier :)

 
I decided to do a nail tang, so the proper thing to do is to soften the end. Don't want no cracks or splinters.


 


And it also serves as a nice fitting technique, while it is still hot. In the photo below, you can see the handle before it broke off. Also, this is the HRB bolster version, which I substituted. I have drilled several holes just a wee bit shorter, so the tang actually acts as a nail when fitting the handle. 

 
Nice fit!

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Strider (Dec 27, 2016)

Messy workplace. Choosing the second bolster - briar wood was the winner.



Using my new fake Dremel tool. Works good.


 
Oh yeah! :))


for the fitting part, I used the wrong epoxy, the one which sets around 5 mins, so the black locust part didn't get all the way to the bolster, leaving minor gaps (still filled with epoxy). It was a downfall for me, but that handle won't move. I've used a small maul to fit it on LOL! Made really nice holes in the workbench. Moreover, so deep, I had harder time extracting the knife from it than actual fit haha! As I've said, that handle won't come down. Only by burning, I guess!



Sanded to 220# and the handle already shows it's beauty. Just look at those eyes!


 


Overall look.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tutorial! I hear what you said about finishing projects. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 28, 2016)

Awesome knife Strider.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 28, 2016)

GREAT POST!!!


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice job Loris!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 28, 2016)

Nicely done Loris


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 29, 2016)

I love the file blades where I can still see the lines. That is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 2, 2017)

The knife had to be dressed. I will put photos up as soon as I get my laptop back. The sheath turned out great, but I accidentally forgot to rinse out the belt loop insides adter dying and it's all over the place now. I tried to sand it out with #1000 but it did more harm than it should. Also when rinsing out the opening after dying, the ink just darkened leather beyond where it should. So it's a mess now! How can I fix it? Dye it all black (ink color) or make it worn out?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strider (Feb 10, 2017)

I had to dye the sheath black...so don't be surprised if my knife making brand is named 'All my sheaths are dyed black' or 'Black sheath knife Co', or 'I can't make a proper sheath so I dye them black'...Perhaps 'Colorblind knives'?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Strider (Feb 10, 2017)

Here is my fabulous sheath making :)
All I need is a good design, and good leather. Skill is what I gain with each one. 

Testing if it will fit nicely or will be to tight. 


 
Pretty design.


 
Choosing the best part of the leather to use. The thickness somewhat varies, so I tried to be consistent.


 No room for errors. Taping it all in.


 I found out the charcoal works best for leather, at least rough side. No pens or pencils. One rule- don't cut anything within the border! :D


 I found old linoleum gouges, and sharpened one to make a groover. Works pretty well. Light touch and few times over.


Makes folding easier. Time to cut the felt as well. Didn't quite have the longer pieces so I made it out of too. One to cover the blade, and one to secure the handle.


 
Testing the fit. Great one.


 
Pre-marking holes and piercing the felt.


 
The second felt piece. I designed it to "catch" the bolster in form of a notch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 10, 2017)

I drag the sewing thread through the wax/oil cream. Helps with the lubrication through the holes, prevents threading out and coats the inside leather. 


 
Cutting the leather groove ends with the gouge. Can't leave it too thin to prevent accidental tearing.


 
So far perfect. The groove on the outside leather proved tricky as the...grain...kind off swivels around so it took great attention. The belt loop was superb to work with. Also, as you can see, I tried to burn simple patterns and it worked! :)


 
I love this photo!


 
Sewing it all. It takes a lot of time and calluses. 


 
This part was the hardest- five layers of leather. The awl was too short so I had to make it precise for going half way on each side with it.
I also draw something random with the burning tool. Just some lines and dots.



More to come!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Strider (Feb 23, 2017)

I believe it is all done. 
I have made a burnishing tool out of antler. Just sanded it a bit smoother. Also, I've coated the sheath thoroughly with beeswax and linseed oil cream again, using a hair dryer. 
After coating and burnishing:


 


 


 


 


 



Except polishing and sharpening, but that is on customer request.
Hope you like it! :))

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2017)

That came out sweet!! Nice job.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greg W (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh yes!!!!!! Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

